# Blyth Beach, Northumberland



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I visited this beach for the 1st time on Sunday after seeing some photos in Digital SLR Photography magazine mainly to try out the welding glass ive got hold of for some long exposures. I would be using a shade 9 (just over 12 stops according to my calcs) which ive attached to a 67-72 mm step up ring along with an ND Exposure app on my HTC Hero. I also took some normal photos of the various breakers and structures on and around the beach. I need to revisit as there was far more to see but the tide was right in! I did get wet and the waves were quite something! MAybe i should check the tides time table next time:bonk:
Great place and much better than the beaches towards the Tyne for photograhs imo. 
#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









Ive also ran the photos through Silver Efex Pro which ive just got as a plugin for PS5. Awesome plugin but im just figuring it out and have literally used it for 30 mins to do these photos.

Thanks for looking, any advice or comments welcome.
Phil


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Stunning shots Phil, I really like these  What lens did you use?


----------



## AlfaMan (Jul 15, 2009)

Cool pics, some pics always look better in black and white.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Nice shots Phil, the only one im not sure about is the second one as it looks like theres been a bit of movement in the camera and its blurred the posts a bit.

Did you take number 5 from any higher too?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Loving your composition.

The treatment is great too.

Really nice

(goes off to nick welding glass out of dad's mask)


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice shots Phil, 3 and 6 particularly :thumb: Possibly on number 6 change the tonal range slightly so there is a bit more contrast with more pure blacks and whites.
With number 3 have you tried it in colour too... could look quite nice in colour, maybe turn down the saturation slightly and add a blueish graduated filter on raw adjustments.
Great set though mate


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> Stunning shots Phil, I really like these  What lens did you use?


Cheers bud. I used the 18-70 AF-S for all shots. The used one i got off ebay for £77 :thumb:



Jmax said:


> Nice shots Phil, the only one im not sure about is the second one as it looks like theres been a bit of movement in the camera and its blurred the posts a bit.
> 
> Did you take number 5 from any higher too?


Aye, i am confused as only the posts in the centre are slightly blurred. Im starting to think it may be the water movement as it was licking over the side and hit me and the camera on one occasion! The camera was on sand also so maybe within the 10 or so seconds it couldve sank slightly.
Heres another one from another angle...









I have a few other photos of the pipe but none from higher. The pipe can also be seen in the #1. There are many other pipes etc to photograph so ive got plenty reason to revisit





















Gruffs said:


> Loving your composition.
> 
> The treatment is great too.
> 
> ...


Ha ha, thanks mate. Its a buzz knowing something so cheap can be used for some nice results. Bare in mind a B&W 10 stop filter is £90 and a Lee Big 10 Stopper is £140 with the adapter. Tha said i may get one of these in the future.



Edward101 said:


> Nice shots Phil, 3 and 6 particularly :thumb: Possibly on number 6 change the tonal range slightly so there is a bit more contrast with more pure blacks and whites.
> With number 3 have you tried it in colour too... could look quite nice in colour, maybe turn down the saturation slightly and add a blueish graduated filter on raw adjustments.
> Great set though mate


Cheers Ed, i do have it in colour. The problem i had on the day was my preset white balance didnt work so every glass photo is green. I have to alter them in AC RAW using the WB Tool which is marvelous! I had the WB preset sorted the day before so i dont know what happened!










Im gonna revisit #6 as i couldnt get Silver EFEX Pro to open for some reason when i tried to alter it.

To emphasise the fact that the tide was nuts heres a pic of the concrete jetty i was on not long before. The lad running was very lucky as the waves were chasing him and engulfing the jetty! Note the distnace of the red bouy thingy form my earlier photos and where it is in this photo!









Here one last photo of the beach huts.









Phil


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Some great work there, very nice shots:thumb:


----------

